# Open carry:what's going on?



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

There's a bunch of 'Open carry' vids on youtube like the one below showing people walking down US streets openly carrying handguns and rifles, then when the police come up and ask them what they're doing, they refuse to answer! 
What's going on? Are they psychos or police-baiters or what??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is people getting tired of being the bad guy, even though they are not.

When I was a teen, it wasn't uncommon to see me walking downtown, Ruger Super Blackhawk shoved in my back in the jeans, heading to the gun shop for more rounds. Nobody looked twice or called the cops. The cops wouldn't have cared, anyway. It was "against the rules" to have weapons in your car at school, but it was understood not to even ask questions during hunting season.
Today, people are all PC stupid. They are taught that guns kill people.
That isn't true. Bad people with guns who are not gunned down by the good people with guns kill people.

People are trying to make a point, that they have the right to open carry, and that they should be able to do so without problem.

I understand their point, but I do not open carry. I conceal carry because I do not want the bad guy to know I am carrying. Why be the first target he shoots?


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

The officers handled this in an outstanding manner. 
I do think the men carrying the look alike guns were in my opinion just foolish.
Yes we have rights but taking a chance of someone over reacting either L.E. or civilian is just a fact.
I would not think twice about s person walking down my road with a shotgun if they were dressed for hunting.
In town though it is rather inflamitory.
If and I did say if someone were returning from a war zone and came on this. We can't guess the reaction.
I encountered several incidents of someone shining a laser in a public place. Also not a great idea.
No I did not over react. I did suggest the user not do it and told him the reasons why.
One being the warning on the liable, two being someone freaking out and shots being fired.
So I have put my 2 cents in.
Don't be a fool and look for trouble.
This is why concealed carry is made available.
I have open carried and am not 100% comfortable being the target.
I have packed for many years and no problems. Some problems were avoided by being aware of the surroundings.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Idiots with lasers. that is another story. The thought of one in the hands of an idiot makes me ill-tempered.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The key to survival is to always adopt a low profile "the Grey Man tactic" so that you don't stand out from the crowd in any way.
But by open-carrying, those people are making themselves stand out bigtime and are being recorded on police car dashcams, and we can bet the police have printed off vid stills to make mugshots for circulation around the country and put on their "To be Watched" lists.
So in times of social unrest and martial law, there's a high chance that their doors are the first the police will come a-knocking on to confiscate their firearms and arrest them..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree, Jim. 
Some think that by making it known what is going on, "they" will shrink back into the darkness. While that might be the case for a while, I think things have gotten to the point where "they" feel pretty emboldened.
As it stands, being active on the internet might be enough to get you on a watch list.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I think the only people who should worry are the ones who say unpatriotic stuff in forums and preach violence, there are plenty of those characters all over internet-land so I don't think the Authorities will bother being concerned with us ordinary good citizens..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I think the only people who should worry are the ones who say unpatriotic stuff in forums and preach violence, there are plenty of those characters all over internet-land so I don't think the Authorities will bother being concerned with us ordinary good citizens..


?That was sarcasm, right?


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

These guys were looking for this, I know its our right but why o why would you walk down the street with a rifle? I can think of a couple and these guys were not doing any of them. They wanted this attention. Yes, the LEO s did great. Someone called they had a reason to question them and inspect the gun. that's what ya get for walking around with a rifle on you. 
They even invited them to come and shot the real THING!! Shut the hell up and go join the reserve and shoot the real thing and get the licences to own one.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Taliing about gray. Blending in .
Being on the internet and exposing your thoughts is not gray to me.
I know a lot of folks who will not even get their CCL although they advocated licnnse being legally available.
They won't join the NRA and avoid just about every social media.
Well I guess I am high profile.
Have a CCL , Life member of the NRA and a Veteran to boot.
I have passed every background check and drug test ever required and worked in places which did extensive background checks.
Everything from chemical weapons plants to nuclear facilities and prisone.
There are records kept on many of us up to and including what you check out at the local library and if you post on blogs.
Have a beer with a motor cycle club? Someone knows about it. I am not paranoid I just know the facts.
So is there any gray? I don't know if it exsist anymore.
My friend who has no backgroung check issues is on the list.
I used him for a reference for security background check. I also told him they already looked at me. I passed the ones on the "LIST" aree the ones who have not been checked.
Just kidding there but it is possible.
Don't sweat the little things.
Big brother has you on film almost daily.
If you are in town.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

LAWNKILLER said:


> These guys were looking for this, I know its our right but why o why would you walk down the street with a rifle? I can think of a couple and these guys were not doing any of them. They wanted this attention. Yes, the LEO s did great. Someone called they had a reason to question them and inspect the gun. that's what ya get for walking around with a rifle on you.
> They even invited them to come and shot the real THING!! Shut the hell up and go join the reserve and shoot the real thing and get the licences to own one.


License to own one. That is to say, pay a fee to exercise a right. 
The officer's training taught him it was not an automatic, but only after he took it, inspected it and then performed a "function check."

A "concerned citizen" called in a fellow citizen exercising a right. Hmmm. I suppose those Big Brother DHS videos that were played at Wal Mart worked, huh?

Now, on the flip side, a rifle isn't for personal defense. If they wanted to make the point, wouldn't it have been smarter to do it by open-carry? Open Carry refers to sidearms, not rifles.

The whole thing smells fishy to me. I wonder if the "patriot" was really a patriot, or was he working to make patriots look silly, inane and provocative?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ibewbull said:


> Taliing about gray. Blending in .
> Being on the internet and exposing your thoughts is not gray to me.
> I know a lot of folks who will not even get their CCL although they advocated licnnse being legally available.
> They won't join the NRA and avoid just about every social media.
> ...


Were you with the 59th?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I know many states have open carry laws which I do agree with for the most part. My state doesn't unless you are hunting or fishing. On the other hand I CC. I don't see the need to advertise (except when hunting or fishing). I've watched a lot of videos where open carry activists feel the need to test the law with the law and it only gives firearm owners a bad name.

1895gunner


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i watch these open carry walks and am on the fence. the thinking is use your rights or lose them and it points out to how officers really dont know the law. and its just people excercising their rights. in a world keen to take them away.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey people, if you saw somebody walking down your street towards a kiddies play park toting an automatic rifle, would you shoot him, or wait til he started shooting first?
Of course he might have no intention of shooting anybody, but would you take that risk?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like that Michigan is an Open Carry state. I Conceal, but if my shirt or cover garment rides up while bending over or reaching up , I'm still legal. Or if it gets hot I can take off my cover garment , be legal and be cool, temperature wise also.

I don't make it a point to "O.C." is the middle of town for attention though and refuse to answer questions. I can't since it's my duty to inform the PoPo if I'm carrying concealed, as a B.U.G. is usually in my pocket anyway.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is another one that happened this week. A "filmmaker" and his minor friend were going around in Arizona dressed in a sheet/hood pointing a fake rocket launcher at motorists to see how long it took the police to repsond. What an IDIOT! LEO's have enough to worry about instead of chasing kids and adult kids around like this. My respect goes out to the LEOs that have to deal with jerks like this guy that did this stunt.

The LEO in the OP of this tread did awesome! If I was a LEO, I don't think I could have handled it like he did. I was getting ready to start up a post about how gun manufactures are promoting "zombie" bullets/ammo, guns, accessories etc and how many "kids" I see in LGS nowadays makes my skin crawl. The bad part is I see a grandma with the kid and his friend with the grandma saying "I don't know, its pretty mean looking". Its like the new trend that is out there. I do however think younger youth should enjoy the freedom for when they are adults to own and use gun. I don't know, promoting it this way is making me nervous. Maybe I'm just old fashioned where I enjoyed the smell of Hoppes oil and the leather sling, smelling a spent 12guage shell, hearing the crack of a .22 going off at that age, hearing a bolt action being dischambered.

On another note, I'm seeing Zombie brands of ammo, Ted Nugent ammo, and Troy from Swamp People ammo out on the shelves for a few bucks more than norma in my area. Whats next, Mickey Mouse brand? I afraid these airsoft guns are promoting non safe environments for the younger crowd. I might be wrong and it might teach them something though. Your thoughts?

Here is the link to the idiot that was being an idiot. lol

WATCH: Arizona man busted in grenade launcher hoax to


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I still smell a spent shotgun shell, especially now since I have a bolt. When I had the 1187, the empties were long gone.

As I get older the 12 has morphed in a 20 for less felt recoil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The idiots doing the rpg stunt are lucky they didn't get dropped by a citizen. 
Morons.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> The idiots doing the rpg stunt are lucky they didn't get dropped by a citizen.
> Morons.


It'll happen one day! For example a dad playing on the park with his kids might see somebody carrying a rocket launcher or a gun and shoot him dead on the spot, and I don't think any jury would convict him.
Also, people and the police and the authorities might think these open-carry merchants are in some way linked to Survivalist and Prepper groups and websites, so they're getting all us peaceful folks a bad name.
By open-carrying, they're making themselves look stupid by needlessly looking for trouble, maybe it makes them feel tough.
Here's real toughness-
_"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Chinese general Sun Tzu, 600 BC_

Only a fool makes himself stand out, Lady Macbeth wisely tells her hub to put on a 'grey man' front to make his enemies drop their guard.- _"Look like the innocent flower, but be the serpent under it"_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Open carry. That means a holstered side arm, not a rifle. There is no reason whatsoever (at the moment) to walk around with a rifle. None. At all.
On the other hand, Open carry is not a bad thing if that is what people want to do. That is, a sidearm, holstered. 

In Alabama, it must be visible. Throw an untucked shirt over it and you are now concealed, and a concealed carry permit is necessary.
States vary, but it Alabama, you must have a CCL to carry the weapon in the cabin area. That is to say, you might as well get a concealed carry permit. 20 dollars at the sheriff's office.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

ibewbull said:


> .
> Well I guess I am high profile.
> Have a CCL , Life member of the NRA and a Veteran to boot.
> I have passed every background check and drug test ever required and worked in places which did extensive background checks.
> ...


When were you in the military and what branch?...US Army here...Artillery!..Now deafer than a post! LOL!

SSgt


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"I do not have to tell you who won the war. You know, the artillery did"- Gen Patton
"A battery of field artillery is worth a thousand muskets"- Gen Sherman
"The guns, thank God, the guns!"- Rudyard Kipling
"There is nothing sweeter than to be an old man who has fought for his country."- Master Gunnery Sergeant Rogers, USMC _


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SSGT said:


> When were you in the military and what branch?...US Army here...Artillery!..Now deafer than a post! LOL!
> 
> SSgt


What gun? I "worked" with the 8-incher guys in Germany in the early 80s


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Denton said:


> What gun? I "worked" with the 8-incher guys in Germany in the early 80s


8 Inch M110A2's with the 3/17th and 3/5 FA out of Nurnberg Germany and also 3/37 on Herzo Base near Nurnberg Germany

1977 to 1987 Germany...Even bought home a Fraulein! been married to a "GABI" for 31 years on 22 October this year LOL!

Dont ya just love the 204 pound HE rounds and those sexy black time fuses!

I know the feelin !!!

SSGT


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

SSGT said:


> 8 Inch M110A2's with the 3/17th and 3/5 FA out of Nurnberg Germany and also 3/37 on Herzo Base near Nurnberg Germany
> 
> 1977 to 1987 Germany...Even bought home a Fraulein! been married to a "GABI" for 31 years on 22 October this year LOL!
> 
> ...


And jeeze...didnt ya just hate pulling into position...layin the gun at 3 am at -20 and having to wrestle that damned camo netting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

SSGT said:


> And jeeze...didnt ya just hate pulling into position...layin the gun at 3 am at -20 and having to wrestle that damned camo netting!!!!!!!!!!!!


Last but not least...being soaked in "CHERRY JUICE" if you blew a hydraulic line ROFL!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Dont have wet dreams now!!!....One of my old Buds! TREADWELL with a little ole PROJO that will solve all ya problems! 3/17th FA / 7th Corps

Little boy Treadwell there is 6 feet 6 inches of a Big Ole Gerogia boy!....the boy could carrry two 204 pound projo's at a time! one on each shoulder!....He actually makes em look small!

Pic on right is me at Graf on the Ma Deuce.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Open carry..


----------

